# String for tie bands to pouch ?



## Hoss

Hi to all

I read on here some where what kind of string to use to tie the bands to the pouch, but I can't find it now, the one that I looking for said they used buthers string from amazon but I remember the size they said. Does anyone know?

Thinks

Hoss


----------



## Marnix

I don't know, but I use small strips of theraband, which I find works very very well.


----------



## Dr Dave

Butchers string is a cotton twine slightly thicker than kite string. You can get cotton twine at the orange signed big box hardware store. Jyst tie a constrictor knot and if you're worried tie a square knot on top of it.


----------



## Blade

I used some bank pole line once. Wasn't sure if it was going to hold so I put a steel ball in the tube and then tied it.


----------



## Hoss

Thanks everyone, I found what I was looking for.


----------



## AmmoMike

Also at the big box store, Braided (not twisted) masons line! I use square knot & burn the ends right down to the Knot.
Happy Building !!

Thnx, Mike


----------



## TSM

I've been using the pull string from big dog and cat food bags. That seems to work just fine.


----------



## Northerner

100% mercerized, size #3 cotton crochet thread


----------



## Flatband

That's the stuff.


----------



## oldmiser

I have used... nylon mason line...butcher's twine...#3 chorche thread...therabands strips...cut down latex

animal party balloons......for my self out of all these's too use for tie's...the latex animal party balloons cut down

wrap the tightest & hold very well....great for making loop tube band set..there is no slippage....

But for a easy tie to the pouch.. use a good cotton thread with a constristor knot......AKAOldmiser


----------



## Dr Dave

Well, in the last 48 hours I have tried: butchers string, braided masons line, heavy thread, balloons, and #3 crochet thread.
By far the easiest and most secure tying material I tried is #3 cotton crochet thread! 
Thanks for all the suggestions, I am sticking to the #3 thread.


----------



## Devil'sRival

Does anyone else use synthetic sinew to tie pouches on? I have a big spool of it and its been working for me on the few bands I've tied. Just wondering if someone had good or bad experience with it.


----------



## Dr Dave

Never thought of using synthetic sinew for pouch ties. Is it flexible emough?


----------



## Devil'sRival

Yes its flexible enough. Its basically waxed thread and it can be split to make smaller strands but I don't bother with that. I use a constrictor knot and the wax makes it stick together just enough to hold the loops open but not so much that its hard to tie.

This is what I have http://tinyurl.com/kohymbj. It comes in a few different shades of tan along with black. I already had some on hand and didn't recall the price. I'm sure there are cheaper options that work just as well.

As long as no one has had it regularly tear up bands I'll use it till its gone.


----------



## Hoss

Hi everyone !

I got the #24 buthers string that I ordered from Amazon today. It looks to me like the string is way to big, I think I need to find something smaller.


----------



## Dr Dave

The #3 crochet thread looks like what they're using at Simple Shot.


----------



## SlingshotBill

I think that nylon mason line is like a bigger verson of the inside of 550 which i think slips a little which is why you got to burn the ends


----------



## erniepc1

I am waiting on some bands now. Found some of my old fishing line. It is Kevlar braid 100# test. Very thin and supple. Tried it on some scraps and it seems to work well. I'll let you know how it holds up or if it cuts the rubber.


----------



## Dr Dave

I've used that to sew holsters, works well and is not abrasive to leather. Should work on bands. Keep us posted.


----------



## Beanflip

I like to use tubing to cuff my bands at the pouch. I talk about it a little here.


----------



## erniepc1

I gave up on the Kevlar line. It was a braided line and looks like it was sanding its way through the bands. #3 cotton crochet thread is working now. Waxed floss thread worked ok for a while so I might go back to it. That cuff method Beanflip use is interesting. Got to try it soon. Shoot straight and enjoy.


----------

